# Criticize / Praise my website...again!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, call me nuts - you might be right!

Total redesign of my woodworking website, seen here: http://newmissionworkshop.com/

Let me know the bad…and the good!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nicely done! I'm a web developer, and I completely understand how difficult it is for someone that doesn't do this for a living to crank a website out. Other than a couple of the graphics not loading properly (top left navigation bar, and whatever's under "Thanks for stopping by"), it's very clean and classy looking, just like your woodworking. Good luck!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Had the same problem as Skully, but it was no big deal (using Firefox 3.xx).

I did notice that when I navigated to a specific clock page, on the rite side of the screen there were links to the clocks and a Quick Links section. They both take you to the same place. Maybe this is intentional, just thought it was a little redundant.

The site loaded fast, the flash stuff didn't bog down and everything looked "clean" and professional! The Who's AmungUs Map is really Cool!! Nice Job!!

Lew


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Any chance you might be able to send me a screen shot of the specific area you are seeing as a problem? You can send it to [email protected]

Also, what web browser did you see it in?


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice website! I like the clean, no-cluttered look; the descriptions of the items; the personal nature of why you do what you do; and the mention of heirlooms and family. This appeals to the "belonger" psychographic profile which values "tradition" and fears the breakup of the family unit. The mid-west is predominantly this profile.

If you mentioned a little more about the history of each style, and a particular example of why a family may have purchased it - it might boost sales. For example, there might be a customer who wants to pass a clock to each child as a remembrance of the family.

Much success!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I went there and was fully informed and everything was clear, simple to the point. Great shots of your work, good information. I liked it. I'm no computer guy, so I like simple and clear.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations, what a change!!!
The site is totally new, more light (the other was so dark), in this new web site people feel something is going on….that's the idea about blogs, instead the old idea about web pages with the same and old info….:-(
Love the way the pictures switc, the logo colors are fantastic.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A total knock out, home run. one of the best I've seen


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Gee, it doesn't seem like anyone likes it, LOL!


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

Very professional looking and clean ( good use of Joomla ).
Only mistakes I find was missing alt attributes for images ( that's not important at all ).
Best of luck with it!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Hopefully I'll get orders - and Google will rank it nicely.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Fixed the too many menu items issue!


----------

